# When Do Texas Chickens Molt?



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Give or take a month ago I was given a bunch of chickens (hens and roos). They had just started molting at the time. Another friend said that when she use to have chickens they always molted in the summer, not winter. All the reading material and folks on Facebook say chickens molt in the winter. So I am wondering if it is the hot climate that is causing the chickens to molt now or what? So please share where you are and what time of year your chickens molt?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Good question I am in SE Texas & would like to know as well.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Chickens don't molt in the winter...they start in the summer and sometimes their molt recovery extends into the winter months but that is not typical of all birds. 

Chickens do a light molt of insulation feathers in the spring and then start a serious molt when temps get seriously hot in July/Aug/Sept. First year birds~those born in the spring~usually won't molt in the summer but will the following year as per usual for chickens.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

That's really handy to know. I purchase three 1.5 yr (supposed) old hens in May. Only 2 of the 3 have laid for me. I've considered them much older, but have also considered molting.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Who knows? 
(EVERYTHING is _different_ in *TEXAS** !!!* )
*Ha-Ha !
*( TEXAS Chickens _probably _also have a BIGGER and LONGER *MOLT !!! *)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*( Chickens in *ALASKA* -bigger STATE- maybe MOLT forever ! ??? )
*Ha-Ha !!!* 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've _heard it said_ that before Sarah Palin resigned as Governor of Alaska....
Alaska was considering splitting itself into 5 different States.....
...just to make TEXAS the *6th *largest State.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## mom2young (Jul 13, 2013)

Stress, illness and being moved can also cause a chicken to molt. This usually last 2 to 4 weeks. I am in South East Texas, my chickens usually molt in and around September.


----------

